#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Copy and PASTE function not working

## quikgun15

I was hoping to find a solution for this already.  I personally don't have this problem on my computer but I'm helping out a friend and I've seen this before.

Copy some text (even tried print screen).  It actually gets put in the clipboard, but when we open a new e-mail and try to paste it in the body, it does nothing, no error or anything, I then tried to paste it in word and that too didn't work.  My guess is it has to do something with Microsoft Office altogether.

The funny thing is I tried copying something from the internet (text only) and pasted it in the To: field of the email and it actually pasted it, then tried pasting it in the body and nothing again.

Is her MS Office corrupted or maybe a virus on her PC? (it's a work PC).

I don't get it..

----------


## MarvinP

Hi quikgun15,

I think it is a setting in Outlook options of Paste Text Only.  Or, perhaps one close to this.  See
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ou...010208748.aspx

----------

